# Would a Dwarf Puffer conflicted with Chili Rasboras?



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

My office tank(10G), has become overrun with snails. I have a dwarf puffer keeping the numbers of snails down in my home tank (29G). I have hesitated adding a dwarf puffer to the office tank, as I feared that the DP would hunt down the Chili Rasboras. Anyone with experience with nano fish and dwarf puffers?


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Depending on the personality of the puffer it may eventually run down the rasboras. They often have no hesitation to nip at the fins of much larger fish. And if you do try it, theres no guarantee it may happen right away, it may be weeks down the line before you notice missing fish. You are better off with manual removal, feeding sparingly, or assassin snails if you want something to get rid of them for you.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I would hesitate as Puffers are very intelligent and curious fish. They bite things to learn/play more so than to kill things. That said, killing a school of fish or a fish is part of how it learns. 

If you want a good option, look into some small loach species or as Axlerod mentioned, get some assassin snails.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

In my opinion puffers conflict with everything. I've had them before they would even give my African ciclids a run for their money.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Depends on the personality as others have said. I ended up with one semi-aggressive and one passive. The semi-aggressive one does nip fins occasionally (hasn't in a while) but has never even killed a guppy fry that I know of.

Chillis are kinda small though... So it really depends. Add the puffers last!


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll need to think of some other way to deal with the snails.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Aug 3, 2013)

Why not take the rasboras home until the puffer does his business in the office?


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

What I would do is bait the snails with whatever fish food I had, something like a sinking wafer, put the food in your fish net and let it sit on the bottom and after a few hours pull it out and you'll have a bunch of snails on it. Do that everyday till you see a population decrease. This works even better when the lights are out.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

All depends on the individual puffer! I've heard of plenty that were seriously mean sob's, but the two my friend had eventually ended up in her community tank with chili rasboras, sparkling gouarmis, some other nano fish, and a betta and they have never so much as batted an eye at anyone else in the tank (been in there well over a year).


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

i have 3 puffers in my community tank with no problems so far. my amano's attack them! super funny.

i should also add that includes 3 rasboras and a school of neon's.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

As stated above, it likely depends more on the individual puffer than anything else. Do keep in mind, though, that chillies are blackwater fish and prefer waters much more acidic than those dwarf puffers like.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Get 2 assassin snail


----------

